

Next iPhone will be Called iPhone 4S with Better Camera, A5 Processor and HSPA+ - engr_haseeb
http://www.technobolt.com/2011/05/13/next-iphone-will-be-called-iphone-4s-with-better-camera-a5-processor-and-hspa-support/

======
enjayhsu
Meh. Nothing all that neat.

